# Bought ipod from Xtravision: BF wont use it: cant get refund only credit note



## pussycat (20 Dec 2006)

Hi 

I bought an ipod for the boyfriend for xmas but he said he wont use it. I bought it in xtra vision and i brought it back unopened the next day with the receipt the guy that worked there said i cannot get a refund its company policy i can only get a credit note or exchange. Can they do this. Am i entitled to a refund???


----------



## Marion (20 Dec 2006)

*Re: Bought ipod cant get refund*

Unfortunately, you are not entitled to return it.

Marion


----------



## ClubMan (20 Dec 2006)

*Re: Bought ipod cant get refund*

You're not entitled to a refund unless it was faulty.


----------



## collieb (20 Dec 2006)

*Re: Bought ipod cant get refund*

Do you want to sell it? How much would you take?


----------



## The_Banker (20 Dec 2006)

*Re: Bought ipod cant get refund*

Some shops will give money back regardless of the issue but I think with xtravision it can be hit and miss. I got a present of a mobile phone 2 christmas' ago and I didn't like it and I got my money back. I think the assistant I approached was a little 'green' for want of a better word and I more or less intimidated him into returning the money but there is definately a policy of not returning things just because you don't like it.

However, you could always drop the iPod and say it dosen't work and demand your money back. A little underhand but shops can be underhand also. Not advocating dishonestly but its an option ;-)


----------



## ClubMan (20 Dec 2006)

*Re: Bought ipod cant get refund*

The retailer is in no way obligated to take back goods which are not faulty but are simply not wanted. Dropping it and pretending that the goods were faulty is a really dumb suggestion.


----------



## JQ2002 (20 Dec 2006)

*Re: Bought ipod cant get refund*

What size/colour is it? I'd could take it off your hands.


----------



## pussycat (20 Dec 2006)

*Re: Bought ipod cant get refund*

its an ipod nano, silver holds 500 songs


----------



## collieb (20 Dec 2006)

*Re: Bought ipod cant get refund*

OK, sorry, i'm in the market for a 30 Gb ipod..


----------



## daltonr (20 Dec 2006)

*Re: Bought ipod cant get refund*

Ebay or Buy and Sell is your best bet, unless you can find a friend willing to buy it. You may not come away with all the cash, but you should get most of it.

You've also pointed out to a lot of people that Xtra-Vision don't do refunds on unopened goods. They're not obliged to but many stores do. That might be a factor for some people in where they buy from. So you can feel pleased that you've probably done Xtra-Vision out of a couple of sales at least.

You've also learned a valuable lesson, when you buy something that you might have to return, ask about the return policy.

I reckon even if you lose out on a few quid, it's probably been worth it.

-Rd


----------



## The_Banker (20 Dec 2006)

*Re: Bought ipod cant get refund*



ClubMan said:


> The retailer is in no way obligated to take back goods which are not faulty but are simply not wanted. Dropping it and pretending that the goods were faulty is a really dumb suggestion.


 
Why is it a 'dumb' suggestion? Come on Clubman, gimme a lecture. I know your dying to.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Dec 2006)

*Re: Bought ipod cant get refund*

Because if you drop the item and damage it then the retailer will quite likely see that it was damaged after purchase (since you'll probably have to take the item out of the box to drop and damage it) and you end up not only with no refund but a broken gadget.


----------



## Satanta (20 Dec 2006)

*Re: Bought ipod cant get refund*



The_Banker said:


> However, you could always drop the iPod and say it dosen't work and demand your money back.


Big difference between a device being faulty (in which case you're entitled to the refund) and one being broken (in which case you shouldn't have broken it and get nothing).

Sell it on, you risk losing a few € (shouldn't have too many problems getting a friend/relative to take an unopened Nano from you at [near] cost price) or break it and risk losing the full cost.


----------



## The_Banker (20 Dec 2006)

*Re: Bought ipod cant get refund*

Fair point.. It was more tounge in cheek than an actual suggestion.


----------



## JQ2002 (20 Dec 2006)

*Re: Bought ipod cant get refund*



pussycat said:


> its an ipod nano, silver holds 500 songs


 
I'd be interested, pvt email me.


----------



## pansyflower (20 Dec 2006)

*Re: Bought ipod cant get refund*

I bought a Creative Mp3 last year from Powercity. I realised that it was the wrong type only after I'd brought it home and opened the package. I brought it back but the salesman refused a credit note as it had been opened. There had been nothing about unopened packaging on the receipt, but he was adamant. 
Next day I tried again with a different assistant, and  it worked!
I was able to return it and used the c redit [quickly] to buy something else!


----------



## slave1 (21 Dec 2006)

*Re: Bought ipod cant get refund*

you could
attempt again with a manager
take the voucher and use against a DVD player/camera etc
take the voucher and split into pressies???


----------



## easy rider (21 Dec 2006)

*Re: Bought ipod cant get refund*

Your boyfriend is ungreatful, why won't he use it?


----------



## HotdogsFolks (23 Dec 2006)

*Re: Bought ipod cant get refund*



easy rider said:


> Your boyfriend is ungreatful, why won't he use it?


 
I wouldn't use an ipod either (my gf has one.) The itunes software is so bad, and they are totally aimed at the zombie crowd ("they tell me it's cool, so it's cool") which does my head in; people think they are sexy/cool/hip because of what marketing people tell them. And they're technically no where near the best mp3 players. And they're overpriced.

Ipods, in my opinion, show everything that's wrong with our current consumer society...


----------



## therave (23 Dec 2006)

i totally disagree with the last comment..ipods and itunes have brought digital music to the masses.. do you think sony and other would be selling them so cheap it if there was no ipods?
i doubt it very much but people are entitled to their opinion..
also any company will tell you there product od the best so the Apple marketing are only doing their just the other companies.and yes .before you ask .i am an employee
pussycat. is ther anybody else in the family that you could give it to or sell to  so that they can use it as a present.


----------



## franmac (23 Dec 2006)

I thought that a customer had 14 days to return a bought item and in some stores you are allowed 28 days.

Having seen the reports on this tread I must congratulate Lidl as earlier this week I bought a DVD player/recorder for 199.99 on the understanding that I could use it on a boat on 12volts. However on reading the manual it was not suitable for my requirments and 2 days later I returned it.

I went straight to the cashier and she just asked the reason why and my money was refunded with no problems. I was asked to fill in a form with my name /address/phone no. but as I had paid cash they had no Laser Card details. 

The reason I am saying that is because she did'nt open the box to see if everything was in it and I could have just put some weight in there and given any wrong ID details. 

I still thought customers had a certain amount of time to return unused goods.


----------



## MugsGame (24 Dec 2006)

There is no legal entitlement to a refund/credit note for working goods.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Dec 2006)

_Lidl, Aldi, Argos _and many other stores have their own returns policies on non faulty goods. However there is no statutory obligation on them to operate such policies. If the goods are not faulty then the retailer is under no obligation to offer a replacement, refund or credit note.


----------



## Audrey (2 Jan 2007)

*Re: Bought ipod cant get refund*



HotdogsFolks said:


> I wouldn't use an ipod either (my gf has one.) The itunes software is so bad, and they are totally aimed at the zombie crowd ("they tell me it's cool, so it's cool") which does my head in; people think they are sexy/cool/hip because of what marketing people tell them. And they're technically no where near the best mp3 players. And they're overpriced.
> 
> Ipods, in my opinion, show everything that's wrong with our current consumer society...


Hi
Very interested to read your post, as I'm just trying to make up my mind which MP3 player I should buy.  A friend is travelling to NY this month and I was going to ask her to get me an iPod 30GB.  Also want to get dock & speakers.  What would you suggest if you don't think the iPod is a good idea?  I want to save space (so copy all my CDs onto it, and download some music from the internet if I can) and basically use the MP3 player as the sole "stereo system" in the house.  I want very good quality of sound, and (of course) minimum use of physical space.  What would you recommend?


----------



## gidxg03 (4 Jan 2007)

I thought the same as the previous poster, that Ipods were very uncool because so many think they are cool. However my wife bought me one this Xmas (I had asked for one). There were several reasons I eventually gave in. Mainly due to the fantastic reviews Ipods always get and the small size of the Nano. The end choice came down to Ipod (Nano 8GB) vs the Sony NW-A1000 (6GB). The Sony would probably be better on sound but for size the ipod won.

Good points about the Ipod (Nano):
Size
Metallic casing
Scroll wheel which is very very cool
Sound
Availability of add on's and extras such as the Itrip.
Itunes (Podcasts are great. In someways Itunes is a good music manager).

Bad Points:
Cost (Apple price fix accross the globe - You will not make great savings buying in the US).
Itunes is a PC hog.

In summary if your just looking for great sound go for the Sony. As an all round package, imo, the Ipod is better.


----------



## gidxg03 (4 Jan 2007)

*Re: Bought ipod cant get refund*



Audrey said:


> Hi
> Very interested to read your post, as I'm just trying to make up my mind which MP3 player I should buy.  A friend is travelling to NY this month and I was going to ask her to get me an iPod 30GB.  Also want to get dock & speakers.  What would you suggest if you don't think the iPod is a good idea?  I want to save space (so copy all my CDs onto it, and download some music from the internet if I can) and basically use the MP3 player as the sole "stereo system" in the house.  I want very good quality of sound, and (of course) minimum use of physical space.  What would you recommend?



Most of my comments were aimed at you. Sorry I meant to quote you in my reply. You will not find an easier (legal ) way of getting MP3's onto your MP3 player than Itunes. Also there are many different docking/speakers configerations that you can buy ranging from straight forward speakers to a docking alarm clock. For great sound quality from a docking configuration I'd recommend:

Ipod Hifi ([broken link removed])

however a good selection of speaker add on's can be found at: [broken link removed]


----------



## Keentoinvest (6 Jan 2007)

*Limited Guarantee*

I bought a mobile phone approx 2 months ago from o2 store which will no longer recharge. On bringing it back for a replacement i was informed that the outlet only has a 1 month guarantee which is fairly pathetic.

Are sellers entitled to impose this limited guarantee?
Barry


----------



## MugsGame (6 Jan 2007)

No -- a phone that lasts only two months is not of 'merchantable quality'. At the very least you are entitled to a replacement battery.


----------



## pat127 (6 Jan 2007)

*Re: Limited Guarantee*



Keentoinvest said:


> I bought a mobile phone approx 2 months ago from o2 store which will no longer recharge. On bringing it back for a replacement i was informed that the outlet only has a 1 month guarantee which is fairly pathetic.
> 
> Are sellers entitled to impose this limited guarantee?
> Barry


 
A guarantee is only a bonus and doesn't take away from your legal rights. Although you can't hold out for which precise method of compensation you want, i.e. a replacement, a repair or your money back, the retailer is obliged to take action which will provide you with a product that is of merchantable quality, or in the case of a cash refund that allows you to buy another product if you wish. A retailer will not get away with insisting that a phone is only good for a month.

Your first action is to go back with your receipt or alternative proof of purchase and demand to see someone in charge. If they stick to their guns, get in touch with their HO. If this fails then your only recourse is to the Small Claims Court. Keep notes of what you have  done, who you saw, what was said etc and keep copies of any letters you might write.


----------



## MonsieurBond (8 Jan 2007)

gidxg03 said:


> I thought the same as the previous poster, that Ipods were very uncool because so many think they are cool. However my wife bought me one this Xmas (I had asked for one). There were several reasons I eventually gave in. Mainly due to the fantastic reviews Ipods always get and the small size of the Nano. The end choice came down to Ipod (Nano 8GB) vs the Sony NW-A1000 (6GB). The Sony would probably be better on sound but for size the ipod won.
> 
> Good points about the Ipod (Nano):
> Size
> ...



The iPod has very good sound btw - as good as the Sony according to many reviews.

The main criticism of this Sony is that the jukebox software is nowhere near as easy to use iTunes.

Also, what would put me off hugely is that the Sony is a hard disc based player which means it is more likely to skip (in the gym in particular) and may not last as long as flash based players like the iPod. It seems crazy to me to pay a premium price for a small player and have it hard disc and not Flash based.

There is a good comparison here which comes out in favour of the iPod even though at the time the iPod was only 4GB and not the current 8GB.


----------



## MonsieurBond (8 Jan 2007)

*Re: Limited Guarantee*



pat127 said:


> A guarantee is only a bonus and doesn't take away from your legal rights. Although you can't hold out for which precise method of compensation you want, i.e. a replacement, a repair or your money back, the retailer is obliged to take action which will provide you with a product that is of merchantable quality, or in the case of a cash refund that allows you to buy another product if you wish. A retailer will not get away with insisting that a phone is only good for a month.
> 
> Your first action is to go back with your receipt or alternative proof of purchase and demand to see someone in charge. If they stick to their guns, get in touch with their HO. If this fails then your only recourse is to the Small Claims Court. Keep notes of what you have  done, who you saw, what was said etc and keep copies of any letters you might write.



The phone should also be covered by manufacturer's warranty. If it fails to recharge then it is clearly not working correctly.


----------

